# mobile boat repair



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

Does anyone do mobile repair. I live in Atlanta, but boat is in Pensacola. Not there to take it to a repair shop. Call Bill at 678-643-9305


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Preston Satterwhite 850 501 4887


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Shane livingston .
He is on here


----------



## just add water (Jan 4, 2008)

Shane did mobile work for 
me and it worked out great. Search
The forum for his number


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> Shane livingston .
> He is on here


+2 for shane

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Forum Runner


----------

